# whats the best gaurd dog presa canerio??



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

on the look out for a good dog as a pet 1 man dog and to gaurd my house needs to look the part :gasp: but not be wild and unpredictable thinking along the lines of a presa canerio id just get an alarm but i want a dog for companian aswell heard presas are the best what do you think whats the best gaurd dog


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

yeh mate cane corso you can not go wrong there big look mean can do the job and love there owners to bits and listen to you and they one of the few mastiffs that do not drool


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Any dog will guard your house. I've got a patterdale terrier and he goes nuts when anyone comes to the door! Sounds really mean but he's not, well if your a person he hates everthing else lol


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

german shepherds every time.soppy as sacks with people they know,but will not let anyone on my property unless i say so.i know lots of different mastiffs and they are too laid back tobe guard dogs


----------



## CaznBaz (Mar 28, 2009)

German shepherds get my vote, having kept mastiffs and shepherds I can honestly say the shepherds connect more, are not as lazy and will put their lives on the line for their owner.


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

boerboels are particularly good at guarding.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

careful though!
beacuse someones i knows 2 rotties got shot this year for defending their property when a postman when on the land... the postman was also a friend of my friend. Anyway ... i woudl be worrie dot have a guard dog incase that happened  they were only doing ''their job''


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd be more worried about the postman carrying a gun.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

white said:


> german shepherds every time.soppy as sacks with people they know,but will not let anyone on my property unless i say so.i know lots of different mastiffs and they are too laid back tobe guard dogs


a good guard dog is not one which bites of goes crazy when someone calls. It should be one which is impressive enough to be viewed as potentially dangerous. My big Ursa loves everyone but when people call, they are very wary of him because of his massive size. They are so busy looking out for him that Chalky th elittle terrier can get behind and bite them. Chalky is a flipping law suit waiting to happen.
You don't need a dog that bites, just one which looks as though it might. So your laid back mastiffs will make better guard dogs than hysterically barking and screaming, lunging and running away in fear GSDs.
In fact a large dog which was very calm would scare me more than something screaming it's head off, as a barking dog mostly doesn't bite.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'd be more worried about the postman carrying a gun.


lol, twas the police  after he had bascially his whole arm ripped off


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> careful though!
> beacuse someones i knows 2 rotties got shot this year for defending their property when a postman when on the land... the postman was also a friend of my friend. Anyway ... i woudl be worrie dot have a guard dog incase that happened  they were only doing ''their job''


 Was this locally? Never heard anything on the news about this.When was it? Mind if the owner of the dogs knew they were dangerous, why on earth didn't he put the post box outside his land like I do.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Was this locally? Which postie around here carries a loaded gun? I would go flipping ape if mine did and then had the nerve to trespass on my land and then shoot my dogs. Never heard anything on the news about this.When was it?


lol sorry as above, twas the police, yea locally, the next village to meeeeee


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Why do people want guard dogs?
If someone is going to brake into your house there going to do it dog or no dog. Hell they may even brake in to steal your dog...


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I got my german shepherd when I was a single parent with 3 very young kids, and somebody strolled into my garden and stole some of the kids' toys one night. I immediately padlocked the gate and got our dog. I felt much safer with her in the house and had her for 10 years until she sadly died a few months ago.

We had no dog from then until my friend needed somebody to take on her Akita, and we did, and I have to say I feel much safer having a dog in the house. He's not vicious, but he does a bloody good bark when somebody comes to the door.

Our Rottie was rubbish, she would go out and sniff the postman, turn up her nose and go back in again. She only barked when the kids fought, but I suspect that people knowing she was in the house was enough to keep them away from us.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

marthaMoo said:


> Why do people want guard dogs?
> If someone is going to brake into your house there going to do it dog or no dog. Hell they may even brake in to steal your dog...


 I would expect them to brake before they break in if they come by car.:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d get a gsd, tbh i want my neighbours, he`s well scary. they wont hand him over though

if i was burgled,my dog is the only thing worth robbing............. but i might be biased!

:lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Fenwoman you saying about quiet dog just reminded me about a sales man coming round to my mums when i had Ria (GSD), he offered her whatever he was selling then spotted an old looking chest of drawers in mums hall and tried to come in, spotted Ria lying in hall (she hadn't made any noise or moved when he'd knocked or tried to come in) and made an extremely quick exit! Took us a few mins to work out his problem! Random wee story for ya's there lols


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

everyone RUNS through our living room when they come in because we have a very vocal jack russel who will run upto you barking his head off but wont actually bite, unless you raise your foot to him which a couple of people decided to do and tara our lurcher pup (well shes a year old) runs and flys at everyone for a cuddle when they walk through the door, combine to 2 and its pretty scary  

they are both softys and as soon as your sat down the jrt comes and sits on your lap and tara just walks off
xx


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i know what your saying, i used to take my 11 1/2 stone bullmastiff everywhere, 

when shopping for animal food, couldnt understand why man at warehouse had gone as stiff as a statue 
leaning in my hatchback to put the food in the boot
he`d gone a very pasty greeny colour too
i thought he was going to pass out or have a heartattack!

he`d glanced up to find a very interested bertie resting his head on the back seat a few inches from him, silently watching his every move.

i never got my car loaded for me after that, and i think he needed new underwear:lol2:


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL pigglywiggly, bull mastiffs are one of my fave breeds, i'd love one at some point. It's daft the assumptions people make about big dogs, i've seen people cross the road when i used to walk a local GSD, he used to bark when he was in his owner garden but was the biggest sook lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I was nearly the victim of road rage the man blocked me in and came racing over to the van I was driving. As he tried to stick his head through the window his face was a picture as 2 large GSD girls sat up and growled. Ive never seen someone move so fast:lol2:It certainly ruined his day:2thumb:

At present we have a GSD and a Rottie that have full access to the downstairs of the house and the garden through a dog flap during the night. Lots of local people get attempted breakins but not us


----------



## todds_out (Aug 29, 2007)

get 10 savage little poodles. Would be something different, and any intruder wouldn't expect it.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

just dont get a basenji!!! when i bought our girl home my husband said "ooo small dogs are scarier than big ones they bark more" typical he says it to a breed of dog that doesnt bark lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> just dont get a basenji!!! when i bought our girl home my husband said "ooo small dogs are scarier than big ones they bark more" typical he says it to a breed of dog that doesnt bark lol


 
:lol2: They do yodel though


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

my dogue de Bordeaux is a perfect guard dog he is 12st and barks as loud as a lion roars he is a beast he is perfect very calm around the kids he even sleeps with my 11lb daxy but if any dirty arm scratchin smack rat dares come through my garden he would be onto them like a fat guy at an all u can eat! the only problem i have with him is that he pulls constantly on the lead so much so he snaps the metal part of the lead im 6ft 5in and a big guy and he pulls me and hurts my knees hips arms and back but for a guard dog he is the mutts nutts!


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: They do yodel though


god yea some of the noises she makes, you`d think she was auditioning for the sound of bloody music!!


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

daxy1 said:


> my dogue de Bordeaux is a perfect guard dog he is 12st and barks as loud as a lion roars he is a beast he is perfect very calm around the kids he even sleeps with my 11lb daxy but if any dirty arm scratchin smack rat dares come through my garden he would be onto them like a fat guy at an all u can eat! the only problem i have with him is that he pulls constantly on the lead so much so he snaps the metal part of the lead im 6ft 5in and a big guy and he pulls me and hurts my knees hips arms and back but for a guard dog he is the mutts nutts!


 
any pics of the big guy?


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

i have loads on my phone but i will try taking some good ones on my sony and post them on here there are loads of him as apup on here way back though


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I would say GSD , i have one thats cross akita and she will do a very loud bark to warn anyone coming to the door that she is there and when at the door she will not rest untill they have gone unless i put her in a area away if we have visitors.
she has been in the same room as our friends that we do not see often but she will watch them the whole time and if they stand up and walk towards the kids or myself she will start up again.
with people she knows well she will lay in there arms like a baby all 40 kg of her :flrt:


----------



## 2manydogs (Oct 23, 2007)

a collie on a welsh hill farm i stay in the car till someone comes out :whistling2:
even worse is 3 or 4 of them.:blush:


----------



## rock-steady (Oct 30, 2007)

A doberman pinscher for me. A really Intimidating breed but so soppy. That said we have three labs and they do an excellent job at guarding our farm:2thumb:


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Get a Bulldog,their farting will keep most people at bay............


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

A doberman definately, we're getting one at some point, the OH loves them xx


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

I have three dogs, not guard dogs at all, big soppy Golden Retrievers. However, there was a programme 'Beat The Burglar' or something where they looked into different deterrants, and a dog wasn't one of them. (I can see why several big dogs might be different though)

Not a problem for me, as I married a soldier, and we live on an army camp and don't even have to lock our doors. It's fab!


----------



## annsarocker (Nov 14, 2008)

*guard dog*



diox said:


> on the look out for a good dog as a pet 1 man dog and to gaurd my house needs to look the part :gasp: but not be wild and unpredictable thinking along the lines of a presa canerio id just get an alarm but i want a dog for companian aswell heard presas are the best what do you think whats the best gaurd dog


 hi, just seen your thread, i did have a pure white german shepherd a few years back, who was brilliant with the family, but unpredictable with strangers, would be on guard all the time, people would avoid coming to my house lol..i now have a boxweiller..she is the best pet, very friendly and good with kids, but she would tear the postman limb from limb if she got hold of him lol..she looks the part and she is very good guarding the property...depends if you want a pet with guardin instincts or a guard dog with training...any dog would protect property and there owner...an attack dog something different...hope this helps...i can send you a pic of her if you send me your email..ann


----------



## annsarocker (Nov 14, 2008)

*guard dogs*



diox said:


> on the look out for a good dog as a pet 1 man dog and to gaurd my house needs to look the part :gasp: but not be wild and unpredictable thinking along the lines of a presa canerio id just get an alarm but i want a dog for companian aswell heard presas are the best what do you think whats the best gaurd dog


 hi again, just thought, my son breeds rotties as guard dogs, try regalrotts on line...they are pets, but brilliant guard dogs...ann


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

daxy1 said:


> my dogue de Bordeaux is a perfect guard dog he is 12st and barks as loud as a lion roars he is a beast he is perfect very calm around the kids he even sleeps with my 11lb daxy but if any dirty arm scratchin smack rat dares come through my garden he would be onto them like a fat guy at an all u can eat! the only problem i have with him is that he pulls constantly on the lead so much so he snaps the metal part of the lead im 6ft 5in and a big guy and he pulls me and hurts my knees hips arms and back but for a guard dog he is the mutts nutts!


loved that post!! lol, sorry was just some of the sayings!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> a good guard dog is not one which bites of goes crazy when someone calls. It should be one which is impressive enough to be viewed as potentially dangerous. My big Ursa loves everyone but when people call, they are very wary of him because of his massive size. They are so busy looking out for him that Chalky th elittle terrier can get behind and bite them. Chalky is a flipping law suit waiting to happen.
> You don't need a dog that bites, just one which looks as though it might. So your laid back mastiffs will make better guard dogs than hysterically barking and screaming, lunging and running away in fear GSDs.
> In fact a large dog which was very calm would scare me more than something screaming it's head off, as a barking dog mostly doesn't bite.


you are talking nonsense


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i know what your saying, i used to take my 11 1/2 stone bullmastiff everywhere,
> 
> when shopping for animal food, couldnt understand why man at warehouse had gone as stiff as a statue
> leaning in my hatchback to put the food in the boot
> ...



The quiet ones which just stare at you are the only ones which make me gulp and get slightly nervous. A barking mad thing doesn't scare me a bit.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

white said:


> you are talking nonsense


 Which bit was nonsense and why? I don't mind someone disagreeing but I wish they'd be specific and debate why they think I'm wrong. The bit about a dog which bites being a liability isn't nonsense. Nor was the bit about Chalky biting people. That's true. Or the bit about people being afraid of Ursa. That too is true. And the bit about a dog which sits and stares you out being scary isn't nonsense either because it unnerves not only me, but most sensible dog savvy people.
So which bit in particular was nonsense in your opinion and why?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

daxy1 said:


> my dogue de Bordeaux is a perfect guard dog he is 12st and barks as loud as a lion roars he is a beast he is perfect very calm around the kids he even sleeps with my 11lb daxy but if any dirty arm scratchin smack rat dares come through my garden he would be onto them like a fat guy at an all u can eat!


 There you go. A lawsuit waiting to happen, possible savaging of someone innocent, or even causing their death and if he bit, then causing his own death too. Not something I'd want to have around.



> the only problem i have with him is that he pulls constantly on the lead so much so he snaps the metal part of the lead im 6ft 5in and a big guy and he pulls me and hurts my knees hips arms and back but for a guard dog he is the mutts nutts!


So walk him on a Lupi harness or a halti.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Karla my present 6 year old GSD was the puppy from hell but after constant, persistant training she is my perfect dog. She doesnt lunge or bark she just stares at strangers. Strange people can stroke her and shes fine but she doesnt react to them at all so they tend not to.She never even barks if people knock at the door but I am sure she would protect her family with her life as she isnt timid or a windbag like many GSD are these days. Nothing fazes her at all and she is obediant at all times. To me this is the best type of guard dog not an hysterical barking biting machine


----------



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

*gaurd dog*

i think im going to go for a bull type big and solid dogs im looking at presa canarios or douge de bordeaux presas seem to be bred more for gaurd dogs bordeauxs i like the look of maybe some1 has a presa / bordeaux cross but wont be untill i come back from my holiday in cuba i had a german shephard and he was fantastic dog realy controlled but looking for somthing bigger for my next dog i think bull types are harder to train than german shephards but im gonna give it a go


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

diox said:


> i think im going to go for a bull type big and solid dogs im looking at presa canarios or douge de bordeaux presas seem to be bred more for gaurd dogs bordeauxs i like the look of maybe some1 has a presa / bordeaux cross but wont be untill i come back from my holiday in cuba i had a german shephard and he was fantastic dog realy controlled but looking for somthing bigger for my next dog i think bull types are harder to train than german shephards but im gonna give it a go


id go for a bordeaux, but im biased anyway because i have two.
they are got around people and my kids. they are big softies.


----------



## diox (Apr 20, 2009)

*gaurd dogs*

yeh i think bordeaux is what i will get my girlfriend dosnt like presas 

whats better bitch or dog
i prefer dogs they are built better to me


----------



## shrek090 (Jun 24, 2008)

diox said:


> yeh i think bordeaux is what i will get my girlfriend dosnt like presas
> 
> whats better bitch or dog
> i prefer dogs they are built better to me


i have both, but the males are bigger built.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Every dog you mention are 2nd rate  number one guard dog is and for ever will be the great caucasian ovcharka, those that know the breed will 100% agree with me. german shepherds have not got nothing on these dogs nether has the presa. the dog has a natrual ability and are on the job 24 hours a day. they are loving to family but to strangers they dear even think about stepping in there home. theres a youtube video about it and once you have watched it you will agree with me to lol. My 9 month gsd is a great guard she loves me and my partner and thats it shes hates strangers is is weary of everyone if anyone coems 5 feet near her shes will flip. we have tried to get her out of it but it's not happning shes a loonatic lol


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> Every dog you mention are 2nd rate  number one guard dog is and for ever will be the great caucasian ovcharka, those that know the breed will 100% agree with me. german shepherds have not got nothing on these dogs nether has the presa. the dog has a natrual ability and are on the job 24 hours a day. they are loving to family but to strangers they dear even think about stepping in there home. theres a youtube video about it and once you have watched it you will agree with me to lol. My 9 month gsd is a great guard she loves me and my partner and thats it shes hates strangers is is weary of everyone if anyone coems 5 feet near her shes will flip. we have tried to get her out of it but it's not happning shes a loonatic lol


 
i have to agree with this post.
ive recently come to understand this dog as one of the BEST home and pack protectors ever..... however they are not a dog for anybody inexperienced as, and to quote Fnewoman, 'they are a lawsuit waiting to happen' , and its the dog that will pay the ultimate price.
these dogs are HUGE and very hard to train.

i dont think they are available in the uk atm though, or am i wrong?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have 7 'Wolves' so I haven't had much to worry about break ins. We did have a group of drunks smash through the gardens but not one person has ever been stupid enough to try to break in.
Special not with Keano in the house. 32inches at the shoulder, Huge leggy Wolf staring down at you, panting away, dripping with slaver. Even if he is a total babe and can be controlled by my 5 year old son as both my children have been trained in working with the dogs. 
I don't need a dog to look hard, I went for the type of dog because I love wolves and the family devotion they have. However, if you ever tried to grab one of my children then I gurentee you will lose your arm. Them while the dog has you in hold, crushing your wrist bones to pulp, It's me you'd have to worry about stoving yer head in for trying to snatch my kids. 

They have either effect. I either get 'OOOOOOOOOOOO WOW! HE'S GORGEOUS!'
or 'F**K ME! HE'S HUGE!!!' as they step back. Keano will just sit at my side when I answer the door. And this week alone while the kids have been on Holiday with OH, I have had Keano Lying across the end of my bed, crushing my feet. He's been a great comfort. He's one hell of a dog and once he's been introduced to you, he's a star. until then, he'll watch you and not say a word.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> I have 7 'Wolves' so I haven't had much to worry about break ins. We did have a group of drunks smash through the gardens but not one person has ever been stupid enough to try to break in.
> Special not with Keano in the house. 32inches at the shoulder, Huge leggy Wolf staring down at you, panting away, dripping with slaver. Even if he is a total babe and can be controlled by my 5 year old son as both my children have been trained in working with the dogs.
> I don't need a dog to look hard, I went for the type of dog because I love wolves and the family devotion they have. However, if you ever tried to grab one of my children then I gurentee you will lose your arm. Them while the dog has you in hold, crushing your wrist bones to pulp, It's me you'd have to worry about stoving yer head in for trying to snatch my kids.
> 
> ...


 Wolves are a great deterrent. but make a poor guard animal. Do you have a license?


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> i have to agree with this post.
> ive recently come to understand this dog as one of the BEST home and pack protectors ever..... however they are not a dog for anybody inexperienced as, and to quote Fnewoman, 'they are a lawsuit waiting to happen' , and its the dog that will pay the ultimate price.
> these dogs are HUGE and very hard to train.
> 
> i dont think they are available in the uk atm though, or am i wrong?


 They are available but for a very high price your looknig beetween 2000-3000 each! they are very few in the UK though. This dog is the best there is but if somone buys one they must know there stuff otherwise it will be a big problem.


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

When someone knocks r door, who doesnt know me like getting a parcel delivered, emmy barks and barks till i open the door i think shes just nosey lol
i say o shes fine (she will stand with my son at the top of the stairs looking down) and they say dont let her near me. its so funny shes the height of my ankle :lol2:
i wouls say a bordeaux, i :flrt: them, if you can put up with the slobber there your dog :2thumb:


----------



## annsarocker (Nov 14, 2008)

*wolves ?*



Pimperella said:


> I have 7 'Wolves' so I haven't had much to worry about break ins. We did have a group of drunks smash through the gardens but not one person has ever been stupid enough to try to break in.
> Special not with Keano in the house. 32inches at the shoulder, Huge leggy Wolf staring down at you, panting away, dripping with slaver. Even if he is a total babe and can be controlled by my 5 year old son as both my children have been trained in working with the dogs.
> I don't need a dog to look hard, I went for the type of dog because I love wolves and the family devotion they have. However, if you ever tried to grab one of my children then I gurentee you will lose your arm. Them while the dog has you in hold, crushing your wrist bones to pulp, It's me you'd have to worry about stoving yer head in for trying to snatch my kids.
> 
> ...


 wolves ? you mean real wolves or the husky type wolves ? i had a siberian husky, looked like a wolf, but unfortunetly my boxweiller used to keep attacking him..frightening dog fights...so he had to go..id had the boxweiller alot longer...lets see some pics of your wolves ?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

annsarocker said:


> wolves ? you mean real wolves or the husky type wolves ? i had a siberian husky, looked like a wolf, but unfortunetly my boxweiller used to keep attacking him..frightening dog fights...so he had to go..id had the boxweiller alot longer...lets see some pics of your wolves ?


 
They are Northern Innuits


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> They are Northern Innuits


 Why call them wolves :S:S:S N.I are nothing like wolves :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> why call them wolves :s:s:s n.i are nothing like wolves :lol2:


lol! 





!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Hence why you'll notice if you read my post it says 'Wolves' in comas. Because when anyone see's my dogs they automaticly say 'Is it a Wolf!?'

Not because I have actually Wolves, Because the dogs I have people think it's a wolf. They are rubbish guards as a rule, however the looks alone tend to put people off lol

Like I said, rubbish guards unless you go for a child. In which case they will protect that child and try to get the child away from danger at the same time.

I hardly think I'd be able to trust a real wolf to sit in the garden with Chickens eating around him while he lies in the sunshine lol


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Hence why you'll notice if you read my post it says 'Wolves' in comas. Because when anyone see's my dogs they automaticly say 'Is it a Wolf!?'
> 
> Not because I have actually Wolves, Because the dogs I have people think it's a wolf. They are rubbish guards as a rule, however the looks alone tend to put people off lol
> 
> ...


 Lol true, 32 inches a massive inuit by the way :2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

ryanr1987 said:


> Lol true, 32 inches a massive inuit by the way :2thumb:


Aye, thats why we call him 'Donkey Dog' lol


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Aye, thats why we call him 'Donkey Dog' lol


so thats the reason!! LOL


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> so thats the reason!! LOL


 
YOU DIRTY MINDED LITTLE BOY! :lol2:
What did you think the reason was huh? lol


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

IMHO Dobermann every time. Highly trainable, loyal family pet. Originally bred as a German tax collectors personal guard dog.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Caz said:


> IMHO Dobermann every time. Highly trainable, loyal family pet. Originally bred as a German tax collectors personal guard dog.


 
My only gripe with Dobes is that they have a breed thing about people with Epilepsy. It's well known that they can't handle people having fits and panic. If you don't have fits then no problem, but if like me, you have the odd fit just to medication, then it's a risk. I know my own dogs are great, even have one who will stay with me protecting me, tho if hubby has needed to help he has had to explain to the dog that he's helping, not that they'd attack him, more that they'd push him out the way cause they think they can do a better job than him. 
Had a Northern Inuit drag me from the bath when I blacked out and went under the water.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> *My only gripe with Dobes is that they have a breed thing about people with Epilepsy. It's well known that they can't handle people having fits and panic. *If you don't have fits then no problem, but if like me, you have the odd fit just to medication, then it's a risk. I know my own dogs are great, even have one who will stay with me protecting me, tho if hubby has needed to help he has had to explain to the dog that he's helping, not that they'd attack him, more that they'd push him out the way cause they think they can do a better job than him.
> Had a Northern Inuit drag me from the bath when I blacked out and went under the water.


:lol2: Never heard of that in my years of Dobermann partnerships. I know of 2 trained as hearing/alert dogs, and the lady who has one of them has seizures and fits (not epileptic though.) Must be well trained I guess!

Anyway - here's an old pic of Tara being trained to smile when she was about 5 months old:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> YOU DIRTY MINDED LITTLE BOY! :lol2:
> What did you think the reason was huh? lol


Oh just that you could ride him he was that big! OBVIOUSLY!:whistling2:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Caz said:


> :lol2: Never heard of that in my years of Dobermann partnerships. I know of 2 trained as hearing/alert dogs, and the lady who has one of them has seizures and fits (not epileptic though.) Must be well trained I guess!
> 
> Anyway - here's an old pic of Tara being trained to smile when she was about 5 months old:


Gorgeous.
Don't get me wrong tho, I do like them. I never met a nasty one either. Rotties and Staffies are also the same with Epilipesy, of course it ain't every one but with my own personal health it's wiser me not to have one. lol


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

I own two Presa's, and am a security dog handler so can probably help you out a bit.

In order to define the best 'guard dog' you have to define best, but seeing as i dont know your definition of 'best' i will just give you my opinion.

I would not call a presa the 'best' guard dog for several reasons that i will come to.

I believe the GSD to be the 'best' although it is not my choice, personally.

I do not agree with the ovcharka being the best, again for several reasons, many the same as the presa. Foremost there is no way a dog the size of an ovcharka can compete with a GSD on stamina and drive.

The Presa is a dog heavily loaded with both prey and defence drive. They are very hard-headed/stubborn, and no where near as trainable as the GSD.

The fact they have such heavy prey and defence drives and their natural ability/instinct to protect make them what they are, but are also their undoing. They are difficult to control compared to the GSD and harder to train mostly due to their slow maturing and dominant/stubborn tendancies.

Their physical size is of great importance to their role as a guard dog. Their size makes them a great visual deterrant but, again it can be their downfall. They, just like most if not all mastiffs, can be lazy and lack motivation and drive on tap. You get it when it suits them.

The presa really isnt a dog for everyone. They , imo, are not suited to pet only homes. The presa is originally a working breed bred *exclusive**ly* for functionality, they need to work, whatever the 'work' may be.

If you have no experience with simillar breeds then i really think you should put the presa to the back burner. Many people see these breeds and read the warnings that go with them and often think to themselves ''its ok, we'll be fine, because after all a dog is what you make it''. I just want to point out now that this argument of ''a dog is what you make it'' is only half true. Not all breeds are the same. All breeds of dog have predispositions of some type, regardless of the way the dog is raised and trained. Some are easily manageable, others are not. The Presa is one of these breeds with predispositions that make them a liability. Early socialisation and effective training are a must. And i strongly believe that the Presa, as well as many other simillar breeds, should be trained professionally in protection work, as their predisposition is to guard with all their soul, it makes sense to know you will be in proper control should an unavoidable situation occur.


Whereas the GSD has most of the ability of a presa but also makes up where the presa falls down. GSD's are easy to handle, easy to train, excellent with people, tons of drive but not so much it becomes a burden, the list goes on.

If you do decide to go for a Presa you need to be careful. 'Presa's' are very readily available right now for very small amounts of cash, but you will be disappointed, you'll end up with not much you wanted, and lots you didn't want. The breed is being ruined right now by lots of people who saw a rare dog in a society that created a trend for big dogs, and jumped on the ol' money making band wagon. If you want a real Presa get ready to part with some cash. I can point you in the direction of a good breeder, but he wont sell to you unless you know your stuff. And just so you know, all the big breeders that you might have heard of in the uk, usa, and spain/canary islands (with the exception of irema curto) are all crap. Some of the best known Presa breeders are now producing the worst dogs, and it is usually the not so well known guys who are producing the cream.

And if you do decide to get a presa, do some heavy researching, beforehand. The fact you spelt the breed name wrong in this thread suggests a little more reading might be in order.:lol2:

If I can help you in any way, drop me a PM.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

This is the best guard dog ever, check it out.

Tara on Vimeo


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> This is the best guard dog ever, check it out.
> 
> Tara on Vimeo



Love that video!
I agree with what you say above re Presa's. The only point i'd make is that the same re breeders applies to a lot of GSD's now - bred for show/size or 'quick..' cash rather than intelligence, hence why the police often go for the Belgian shepherd dogs now instead.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> This is the best guard dog ever, check it out.
> 
> Tara on Vimeo


 I would rather go up against a Presa than a Patterdale any day of the week :lol2: scary buggers they are.

Rake your always the voice of reason and experience :2thumb::lol2:


----------

